

Amazon CloudFront - Production Status and an SLA - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/11/amazon-cloudfront-ga-status-and-an-sla.html

======
ricmo
Typo? : "If the availability drops below 25% you can apply for a service
credit equal to 25% of your monthly bill."

\- if availability dropped below 25%, I'd be looking for more than 25% back...

~~~
wmf
Yeah, that doesn't agree with <http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/sla/> which
says 25% back for any downtime greater than 1%. If you dismiss extreme cases
(like 50% downtime getting a 25% credit), it's not bad.

